# How women think men pee



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Tyrant (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks about right.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, especially that morning piss after great sex all night...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yep, especially that morning piss after great sex all night...


 

If you did the job right, bro, the night before, that morning piss will come out in dual streams...and that is a phenomenom to cherish.


----------



## poison (Jan 27, 2016)

The janitors hate when you try to hit 2 urinals at once, it takes a little Kentucky windage.


----------



## CQB (Jan 27, 2016)

Dual MOA...sorry got nuthin'


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

